# ##### WRUW Citizen - November 2020 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Let me fake wear a retro Citizen that I bought as a gimmick years ago (I didn't plan on wearing something with a strap, but it sure looks nice)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

We made it to November! Happy Sunday! Sailhawk JR4046-03E (vacation watch)


----------



## Mister Owen (May 16, 2020)

*NB1041-84L*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9020-54E


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy dios de los muertos! Day of the Dead remembered! Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E (vacationing)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15529593


your brother says "HI!"


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Chrono(BL5350-59L)on Tuesday. My only titanium watch and the only perpetual calendar in my collection as well. That featurehas worked perfectly and precisely since I got this watch back in 2009. Love the blue on this one too.

















-Shawn


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

El Pescador said:


> your brother says "HI!"
> 
> View attachment 15530790


Looking good! Nice strap choice 👍


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen will be on my mid week wrist.

























-Shawn


----------



## muypaquito (Aug 24, 2020)

aqualand bn2039-59e


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Autozilla wearing what is definitely not Citizen's best strap.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! What a long, strange trip it's been. Sailhawk JR4046-03E (vacationing)


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Working with the PMD56-2861


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thursday with my Stealth(BV1085-14E)


























-Shawn


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Rammus said:


>


I like this alot. Perfect strap for the matte black finish. I came close to buying this watch at least five times. Have have 20 citizen watches. This one is one that was always second on my list. Every time I see it I look twice. I have the all black promaster that I love so I talk myself out of another all black one.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

spm17 said:


> Brycen will be on my mid week wrist.
> View attachment 15531736
> 
> 
> ...


I have this and love it! It is just gorgeous. When I see it I smile. Great piece for any collection.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Citizen Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Motorsports influenced Citizen Saturday (AT0270-00) for me.

















-Shawn


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)

Pro master Tough for the weekend


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS300)


----------



## Ti Man (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunny Saturday-- a good time to top off the ol' Ecodrive:


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Japan for the win


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks like this style of watch is not very popular here. Well, more of them for me, I guess.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E (GT200)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

If you want the feel of a substantial quality piece, this is it. It is the heaviest piece I own. Fits and feels great but its big.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

An unexpectedly pleasant Citizen Quartz Navy Blue


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Reading the "Titanium thread" helped me appreciate my Attesa Duratect Alpha CC9000-51A (White Owl)


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

CB1120-50F, just arrived. So good. Seems like their version of the ocw-s100/t200
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday/Veteran's Day here! I developed Stockholm Syndrome with my vacation watches so I am forcing myself to wear from my "Real" collection ;-)

Attesa CC4004-66P F950 (Moon Gold)


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Deskdiving with Promaster Aqualand


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! Good to see Kilovolt rockin' the Chrono How's the weather in Lake Como? Wearing a jacket indoors in SF:-(
Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stiletto..........for a killer watch:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 15543468


Hello from your brother...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

The date wheel did its thing but the day wheel is always a bit lazy.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Promaster BN0088-03E


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Hello from the Russian forum, a break from the Vostoks and Raketas


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Promaster BN0085-01E


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

This cb1120-50f is just a delightful watch.










In direct sunlight you see the ghost of the five solar panels. Invisible otherwise. City ring is similarly subtle.

I also like the the dial text is one word.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! My Chronomaster Homage Satellite Wave CC3020-57L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Attesa Satellite Wave f100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow aafanatic, there are actual clouds in your photo, the end time is here!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB1031-53L









Cheers Paul


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine says "Hi" Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

I bought a Helm Canvas strap and tried it on a couple of watches, but it looks the best on the PMT56-2711. Only thing is that I don't like the buckle. I have ordered a new one from Helm with a shape I like better.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepSeaChief (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2973


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tribos: I never get tired of seeing your PMD56-2973


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic : Thank you for those kind words.
I often admire your watches and your photos made me buy some of them ^^


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Time to make Pie Promaster Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Put a watchgecko Tropic on my Citizen Diver


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist 96B252


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Back from work and swapped over to the new boy...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

This just in: AT9037-05E H820


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Finally some sunshine warming up the house so I can turn the heating down


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Titanium Citizen bullhead today last day of Spring down under!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Sapphire glass with AR coating, 10 bar WR, Radio controlled, 2010 model (CB0011-00E). 5 bands, 26 cities, perpetual calendar until 2100, power save feature, over-charge feature, and of course eco-drive goodness!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

2300


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Woke up with this: Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

